# backhoe trouble shooting



## gunman606 (Apr 21, 2014)

I have a L45 with the 1000 backhoe. The backhoe arm swings quickly to the left but extremely slowly to the right. At the midpoint it stops and if you hit the control to the right second time it will move a few inches slowly... can repeat process to get all the way right. Once there itreacts quickly back to the left. All other axis are normal. What steps should I take to trouble shoot this? No hydrolic leak or kinked hoses. Removed cover and control linkage looks fine... thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------

